# Cruze Horn sound



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

make the alarm ring briefly


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I installed these on my prior car, a Hyundai Accent.









Amazon.com: HELLA 003399801 Supertone 12V High Tone / Low Tone Twin Horn Kit with Red Protective Grill, 2 Horns : Automotive


Buy HELLA 003399801 Supertone 12V High Tone / Low Tone Twin Horn Kit with Red Protective Grill, 2 Horns: Air Horns - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

My horn sucks im embarrassed to honk lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Barry Allen said:


> I installed these on my prior car, a Hyundai Accent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these worth it and are they reliable?


----------



## Sgp24 (Jan 23, 2020)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> My horn sucks im embarrassed to honk lol



Yeah they’re pretty embarrassing. That’s why I went full send and bought a Hornblasters train kit😎


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Are these worth it and are they reliable?


Absolutely. They are shriekingly loud.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Barry Allen said:


> Absolutely. They are shriekingly loud.


Ok thank you


----------



## Charger (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't want to scare the bejesus out of people, although sometimes it could we worth it👿. If I only had two separate horns 🤔💭. I am with CHEVYCRUZE RS, the sound they emit is embarrassing. Even when hitting the panic button the sound is not that loud.

Is a horn a horn? Can I just buy any horn and install it or are there voltage considerations? I understand there may be physical size limitations depending on where the connection and mounting areas are.

This could be a fun adventure.


----------

